# "posar-se la manta al cap"



## ampurdan

Avui el meu pare ha fet servir aquesta expressió que jo no havia sentit mai. Es veu que vol dir fer una cosa sense prendre en consideració les conseqüències que en puguin derivar. L'havíeu sentit?


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Avui el meu pare ha fet servir aquesta expressió que jo no havia sentit mai. Es veu que vol dir fer una cosa sense prendre en consideració les conseqüències que en puguin derivar. L'havíeu sentit?


 
Hola Ampurdán, en castellà "liarse la manta a la cabeza" amb el mateix ¿¿sentit?? que en català.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> L'havíeu sentit?


 
Mai de la vida...


----------



## ampurdan

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Ampurdán, en castellà "liarse la manta a la cabeza" amb el mateix ¿¿sentit?? que en català.


 
Mmm... Veient els resultats que em donen una i altra a google, crec que el que el meu pare m'ha dit no és més que una adaptació de l'expressió castellana (que tampoc havia sentit mai). Gràcies, Diego.

"Sentit", sí, l'has fet servir bé.


----------



## Mei

Jo no l'havia sentit mai.

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

jo tampoc l'havia sentit mai però té sentit el què dius..


----------



## belén

En castellà és bastant comú... al menys jo tant la escolto com la emprei.


----------



## Anna Più

Hola,
Jo fins ara no la coneixia... jo al cap m'hi poso les mans!   però, és clar, això ja són figues d'un altre paner... vull dir, res a veure amb el sentit que explica l'Ampurdan...  

Salut!
A+


----------



## Laia

Anna Più said:
			
		

> això ja són figues d'un altre paner...


 
Aquesta sí que no l'havia sentit mai... però és molt bona, eh? Significa "això ja és una altra història", oi? Sí, sí, m'ha agradat.


----------



## Anna Più

Laia said:
			
		

> Aquesta sí que no l'havia sentit mai... però és molt bona, eh? Significa "això ja és una altra història", oi? Sí, sí, m'ha agradat.


 
Exacte Laia! Jo també la trobo divertida. 

A.


----------

